# Beethoven Emporer Concerto Performance



## plodski (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd like to suprise my girlfriend and take her to see the beethoven concerto - the emporer one. Are there any performances coming up? How can I get extra brownie points - nice venue or musicians? I'm based in Newport South Wales but can travel


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

There's one in Paris on February 15th. For more information, see here.


----------

